# Major Levels in the Majors



## DannyBly (18 June 2008)

GBP/USD we can see the pressure building up in the descending triangle formation. Look for resistance along the down trend line and 200 Period SMA. Support zone is well established by the triple bottom.







EUR/USD:






USD/CHF - if the 50 level gets violated to the upside, I will be looking for significant follow through:


----------

